# schon wieder ...framebuffer...logo....

## pom

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab immer noch das Problem, das ich meine Kiste nicht mit dem Framebufferlogo in meiner 'Lieblingsauflösung' (ist egal welche, außer 640x480) starten kann.

ich hab schon etliches probiert z.B. 

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/<my root> vga=791

und auch 

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/<my root> vga=0x317

Ergerlich ist, SuSi 8.1 oder Knoppix booten 'einfach so' mit 1024x768  :Sad: 

Ich hab auch meine G450 gegen ein G550 von Matrox getauscht, ohne Erfolg.

Ich hab auch im Kernel folgendes aktiviert:

[*]VGA text console

[*] video mode selection support

[*] Support for frame buffer devices 

<*> Matrox acceleration

[*] Millenium I/II support

[*] Mystique support

[*] G100/G200/G400/G450/G550 support

<M> Matrox I2C support

<M> G400 second head support

<*> G450/G550 second head support (mandatory for 550)

[*] multihead support

Das sollte doch eigendlich reichen ODER?

Nun noch ein Auszug aus /var/log/messages

Nov 27 16:32:55 mrzst-33800 syslogd 1.4.1: restart.

Nov 27 16:32:57 mrzst-33800 kernel: klogd 1.4.1, log source = /proc/kmsg started.

Nov 27 16:32:57 mrzst-33800 kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: Loaded 23362 symbols from /boot/System.map.

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: Symbols match kernel version 2.4.19.

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: Loaded 62 symbols from 2 modules.

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: Linux version 2.4.19-xfs-r2 (root@mrzst-33800.imed.uni-magdeburg.de) (gcc version 3.2) #4 Tue Nov 26 13:38:58 CET 2002

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel:  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ffeb000 (usable)

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel:  BIOS-e820: 000000001ffeb000 - 000000001ffef000 (ACPI data)

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel:  BIOS-e820: 000000001ffef000 - 000000001ffff000 (reserved)

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel:  BIOS-e820: 000000001ffff000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: 511MB LOWMEM available.

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: Advanced speculative caching feature not present

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 131051

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: zone(0): 4096 pages.

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: zone(1): 126955 pages.

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: zone(2): 0 pages.

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda5 vga=0x317

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: Found and enabled local APIC!

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: Initializing CPU#0

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: Detected 1273.051 MHz processor.

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 2542.79 BogoMIPS

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: Memory: 514856k/524204k available (2198k kernel code, 8960k reserved, 732k data, 108k init, 0k highmem)

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: Inode cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: Buffer-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: Page-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: CPU: L2 cache: 512K

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: Intel machine check architecture supported.

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) III CPU family      1266MHz stepping 01

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: calibrating APIC timer ...

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: ..... CPU clock speed is 1273.0577 MHz.

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: ..... host bus clock speed is 134.0059 MHz.

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: cpu: 0, clocks: 1340059, slice: 670029

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: CPU0<T0:1340048,T1:670016,D:3,S:670029,C:1340059>

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0e30, last bus=2

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: PCI: Using configuration type 1

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX [8086/2440] at 00:1f.0

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: Initializing RT netlink socket

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: Starting kswapd

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: Journalled Block Device driver loaded

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: devfs: v1.12a (20020514) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: SGI XFS snapshot 2.4.19-2002-09-27_04:22_UTC with ACLs, quota, no debug enabled

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: ACPI: Core Subsystem version [20011018]

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: ACPI: Subsystem enabled

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: ACPI: System firmware supports S0 S1 S4 S5

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: Processor[0]: C0 C1

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: ACPI: Power Button (FF) found

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: ACPI: Multiple power buttons detected, ignoring fixed-feature

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: ACPI: Power Button (CM) found

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 01:00.0

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: matroxfb: Matrox G550 detected

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: matroxfb: MTRR's turned on

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: matroxfb: 640x480x8bpp (virtual: 640x26208)

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: matroxfb: framebuffer at 0xF6000000, mapped to 0xe0821000, size 33554432

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

Nov 27 16:32:58 mrzst-33800 kernel: fb0: MATROX VGA frame buffer device

...

Was mach ich nur falsch??

Gruß

POM

----------

## sven

Hast Du denn auch die entsprechende vga= Kerneloption in grub bzw lilo gesetzt??

----------

## sOuLjA

"ich hab schon etliches probiert z.B. 

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/<my root> vga=791

und auch 

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/<my root> vga=0x317"

 :Wink: 

das hat er denk ich schon gemacht

----------

## flouX

Hallo pom,

Versuche mal in der lilo.conf folgendes einzutragen.

vga=ask

Damit bekommst Du beim Booten 9 verschiedene Grafikmodi angeboten. Wenn Du Dich für einen entschieden hast, kannst Du den dann auch fix angeben, z.B. vga=5

Goodluck

----------

## ajordan

guck ma in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/matroxfb.txt nach, da steht zB:

video=matrox:vesa:0x11C,depth:32

die konkreten Werte sind in der Datei erlaeutert.

Alex

----------

## pom

Hi,

>> video=matrox:vesa:0x11C,depth:32 <<

klingt gut, werde ich morgen gleich testen.

POM

----------

## pom

bingo...

das hat gefunzt ' :Very Happy: '

Nun frage ich mich nur, warum es bei anderen Distributionen irgendwie auch automatisch funktioniert. Vieleicht werde ich ein paar andere Kernel testen (hab die xfs-sources drauf)

Bis dann 

POM

----------

## Luxus

kernel testen? habt ihr zuviel zeit ;D

hab auch den xfs und bin sehr zufrieden..

hatte anfangs auch fb probs.. aber das lag an den nvidia treibern..

also wenn man sie benutzt darf man für fb nur die vesa treiber im kernel auswählen

----------

## sOuLjA

 *Luxus wrote:*   

> kernel testen? habt ihr zuviel zeit ;D
> 
> hab auch den xfs und bin sehr zufrieden..
> 
> hatte anfangs auch fb probs.. aber das lag an den nvidia treibern..
> ...

 

ja toll aber die vesa unterstützen nur bis 60hz oder nicht, das will ich mir in den konsolen auch nicht antun

----------

## ajordan

@pom

Wenn du die Matrox-Klamotten ausser kernel-config rausnimmst und dafuer nur die vesa rein, dann gehts auch mit vga=???, dann gehst du ueber die vesa-schnittstelle deiner karte, hast aber keine beschleunigung auffer konsole, wofuer auch immer.

Der hauptsaechliche Vorteil von kartenspezifischen Treiber liegt fuer mich in der Verfuegbarkeit von mehr Aufloesungsvarianten und manchmal auch in der besseren Darstellung (je nachdem, wie gut die Vesa2.0-Implementation der GraKa ist)

Das ist im grossen und ganzen unabhaengig vonder Kernelvariante, die du nutzt, solange sie die noetigen Unterstuetzungen beinhaltet

Alex

----------

